# Pregnancy goin well



## alethealilly (Sep 23, 2009)

hiya everyone just thought i'd keep u up to date, went for my antenatal clinic today and they are really pleased with how my diabetes is going with my pregnancy my HbA1c is coming down slowly and my BG's are between 3 and 6 which is fantastic as far as the docs are concerned so yey hehe go me


----------



## Northerner (Sep 23, 2009)

Brilliant news! Well done, and keep doing whatever you are doing - it's working!


----------



## allisonb (Sep 23, 2009)

That's good news, well done.  It probably feels like hard work now but it'll be worth it in the end.

Allison x


----------



## Steff (Sep 23, 2009)

brilliant news keep up the good work , really pleased for you x


----------



## Pigeon (Sep 23, 2009)

Well done you, glad to hear things are going well. Pregnancy always sounds really daunting for people with diabetes from what my consultant says about it, so I'm glad to hear you're getting on well.


----------



## Emmal31 (Sep 24, 2009)

Well done on those numbers, glad your team are happy with your progress. x


----------

